# Big amberjacks!!!



## snapper05 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well me and 2 buddies went out Saturday and boy o boy was it rough! NOAA was definitely wrong about the seas! Anyways we hit the mass. to try and catch some live hardtails. The bait wasn't really out there so we went to one of my private bait holes and caught about a dozen live hardtails! We headed out in the rough seas and we got about half way to the hole and I was considering just turning back due to the seas. But we stuck it out and finally made it there. Trust me it was worth it! We dropped a haidtail down about 60ft and dropped another down about 80ft. BOOM the 60 footer was on! It wasn't 30 seconds later and BOOM the 80 footer was hooked up! Ended up catching a 45 pound amberjack and a 51 pound amberjack an several others! It was a bad day due to the seas but it was worth it for 2 fish like that! Here's some pictures. Enjoy!!! haha....


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go guys!! It was rough!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

damn those are studs! how far out did yall have to venture out in the seas??


----------



## snapper05 (Sep 9, 2009)

I bought about 60 private numbers from a retired charter captain. We only went out 14 miles.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are real nice fish for 14 miles out!! Nice job!!


----------



## snapper05 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Your right about being rough. We only made it 6 miles and turned around. Good job on toughing it out, 2-3's my ass. The wife was a little sick and beat up so we had to turn around. Caught a blackfin and king on the way in, so not a total waste. Not a good first trip for my wife...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are some nice fish you got there. We made it out about 8-9 miles and turned around.


----------



## snapper05 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yea hopefully NOAA will be right this weekend


----------



## snapper05 (Sep 9, 2009)

I noticed those amberjack had a ton of worms in them when i cleaned them. Don't know why! I'm guessing cuz we didn't really have a cold winter. Any ideas?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The bigger ajs always have worms, just like the bigger red grouper do too. The best eating ones are just over legal size.


----------

